# Unpublished or Untranslated Works



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anybody know any theological works from the Reformers,Puritans, and Church Fathers that are out there unpublished or untranslated into english? Just curious.

blade


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 12, 2006)

There are more than a couple of Scottish works. Samuel Rutherford's 3 Latin works are untranslated. I know two individuals working on two of them or portions. John Brown of Wamphray's _Libri Duo_ and also his large 2 vol work on the Christian Sabbath. A selection from the _Libri Duo_ on the nature of the visible church has been translated for the 2006 _Confessional Presbyterian_ journal. David Calderwood's magnum opus _Altare Damascenum_ has never been translated. There is said to be an unpublished MS on the Proverbs by Robert Blair. An MS work on Isaiah by Rutherford is lost or perhaps merely a myth. Not sure how strong the evidence is he actuall finished it or how much work he did on it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2006)

A few on my translation/publication wish list may be found here:

* Abraham Kuyper: commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism, Common Grace, _Antirevolutionaire Staatkunde_ (2 vol.), _Pro Rege_ (3 vol.), _Parlimentaire Redevoeringen_ (4 vol.), _Dictaten Dogmatiek_ (10 Vol. in 5), correspondence w/Guillaume Groen Van Prinsterer;
* Gisbertus Voetius: works, including _De praktijk der Godzaligheid_ (The practise of Godliness) 714 pages 
John Forbes: _Instructiones Historico-Theologicae_
* Francis Turretin (the _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_ comprise 3 of his 4 volumes of Works, but the fourth volume is still untranslated from Latin to English, as far as I know) 
* Herman Witsius: _Judaeus christianizans circa principia fidei et SS. Trinitatem_ (Utrecht, 1661); _Diatribe de septem epistolarum apocalypticarum sensu historico et prophetico_ (Franeker, 1678); _Exercitationes sacrae in symbolum quod apostolorum dicitur et in orationem Dominicam_ (Franeker, 1681); _Miscellanea sacra_ (Utrecht, 1692- 1700, 2 vols).
* Petrus van Mastricht: _Theologia Theoretico-Practica_ 
* EmilÃ© Doumergue: _Jean Calvin_ 
* Leon Wencelius: _Les Belles Lettres_ (Beautiful Letters), a 1937 thesis of arts doctorate presented to the Faculty of Arts of the University of Paris from which he published _L'EsthÃ©tique de Calvin_ (1937) and _Calvin et Rembrandt_ (1938)
* Jan Jakob Lodewijk ten Kate: 19th century Christian Dutch poetry
* Andre Lortie: wrote works on transubstantiation and the papacy
* Augustine: _De Unitate Ecclesiae_ (Latin, never translated into English, but an English translation is scheduled for publication in April 2006)
* _Corpus Reformatorum_ is the standard Latin edition of Philip Melanchthon, Ulrich Zwingli, and John Calvin's works. The Calvin portion was published between 1863 and 1900 in 59 volumes. I belive some portions remain yet untranslated.
* Antoine Court (1696-1760), "Restorer of French Protestantism," leader of the Camisard Church of the Desert, founded a seminary in Lausanne, Switzerland, wrote a _History of the disorders of the Cevennes or the war of the camisars, under the rÃªgne of Large Louis the, Drawn one from secret and authentic Manuscripts and the observations made on the same spot, with a Chart of the Cevennes_
* Gerard Brandt: wrote a 1720 Dutch history of the Reformation in Holland (not sure if it has been translated into English or not)
* Guillaume Groen Van Prinsterer : correspondence (6 vol.)

My pastor is working to translate Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ from Latin to English for the first time, which will be a great contribution to the church, I believe.

See also Which work of a Dutch Theologion would you like to be transelated? and  Which puritan books would you like to see reprinted again?


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> A few on my translation/publication wish list may be found here* Francis Turretin (the _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_ comprise 3 of his 4 volumes of Works, but the fourth volume is still untranslated from Latin to English, as far as I know)[/url]



Wow are you sure ? That is great to know! I hope that this will be transelated as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For me personal one of the best systematic theologion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 12, 2006)

Very Excited!!!

Any church father stuff?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Very Excited!!!
> 
> Any church father stuff?



Here is a thread on the works of Augustine.


----------



## panicbird (May 16, 2006)

Are there any works by John Owen that are yet unpublished? Is there anything by Owen outside the Works, the Hebrews commentary, and Biblical Theology?

Lon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panicbird_
> Are there any works by John Owen that are yet unpublished? Is there anything by Owen outside the Works, the Hebrews commentary, and Biblical Theology?
> 
> Lon



See this thread.


----------



## Don Kistler (May 16, 2006)

I'll jump in on this one. Owen's "Biblical Theology" was far and away the most difficult editing work I've had to do in nearly 20 years. I was never so glad to be done with a project!

Dr. Westcott's translation of the Latin had a second look from J. I. Packer, who said it was well done. But making it readable was as close to purgatory as I ever want to get. If you are able to read it, then I feel vindicated. That book took me 6 full months, 8 hours a day, to get through.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> I'll jump in on this one. Owen's "Biblical Theology" was far and away the most difficult editing work I've had to do in nearly 20 years. I was never so glad to be done with a project!
> 
> Dr. Westcott's translation of the Latin had a second look from J. I. Packer, who said it was well done. But making it readable was as close to purgatory as I ever want to get. If you are able to read it, then I feel vindicated. That book took me 6 full months, 8 hours a day, to get through.



It wasn't that bad for me, Don. But then again, I have had 25 years of Latin!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

_Synopsis Purioris TheologiÃ¦_ (Leyden, 1581; edited by Herman Bavinck, Leiden, 1881) by Antonius WalÃ¦us (1573-1639), Andre Rivet (1572-1651), Antonius Thysius (1603-1665), John Polyander (1568-1646)


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> _Synopsis Purioris TheologiÃ¦_ (Leyden, 1581; edited by Herman Bavinck, Leiden, 1881) by Antonius WalÃ¦us (1573-1639), Andre Rivet (1572-1651), Antonius Thysius (1603-1665), John Polyander (1568-1646)



Amen.

Bartholomaeus Keckermann, Systema sacrosanctae theologiae, tribus libris adornatum (1602, repr. Geneva, 1614).

Lucas Treclatius, Scholastica et methodica locorum communium sacrae theologiae institutio (Leiden, 1604) -- maybe there's an ET of this. I'm not sure.

Amandus Polanus von Polansdorf, Syntagma theologiae christianae, 13 vol. (Hanau, 1609).

Johannes Scharpius, Cursus theologicus (Geneva, 1618).

Calvin, Defensio orthodoxae fidei de sacra Trinitate contra prodigiosos errores Michaelis Serveti (1554) Corpus Reformatorum ed. C. G. Bretschneider 101 vol. (Halle, 1834-1959) 36.453-453-644 

C. Olevianus, De substantia foederis gratuti inter Deum et electos (Geneva, 1585)

C. Olevianus, Ad Romanos...Notae (Geneva, 1579)

C. Olevianus, Ad Galatas...Notae (Geneva, 1578)

Most of Ursinus' opera is untranslated. 

J. H. Heidegger wrote a system that has never been translated and is hard to find in Latin.

P. van Mastricht, Theoretico-Practica Theologia is to be translated by the Dutch Translation Society.

There are literally dozens of similar texts that could be named. We're there funding (!) three full-time translators could be employed for years on Polanus alone.

rsc


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 12, 2006)

amazing list these are just the dutch??


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 12, 2006)

No. Only three of the authors I listed were Dutch or taught in the NL. The question was:



> Does anybody know any theological works from the Reformers,Puritans, and Church Fathers that are out there unpublished or untranslated into english? Just curious.



Hence the general answers.

rsc


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 12, 2006)

> Lucas Treclatius, Scholastica et methodica locorum communium sacrae theologiae institutio (Leiden, 1604) -- maybe there's an ET of this. I'm not sure.



This was Englished as:

Trelcatius, Lucas. A Briefe Institution of the Common Places of Sacred Doctrine. Translated by John Gawen. London, 1610.

rsc


----------



## DTK (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Any church father stuff?


I had mentioned before the Rotelle series. It's a work in process of re-translating all of Augustine's works, as well as making available his works never before translated into English, by New City Press. I had mentioned in particular that his work _De Unitate Ecclesiae_ has never been translated into English and published complete. New City Press had slated the translation of this work for spring 2006. But sadly, that target date has been pushed back yet again. This is, in my opinion, one of Augustine's most important anti-donatist works.

Many of your patristic works were commentaries on Scripture, and not many of them have been translated into English. But that is rapidly changing today. Roman Catholic scholar Robert Charles Hill has translated a number of Greek Church Father commentaries that are now published...like two volumes of Chrysostom on the Psalms, Theodoret on the Psalms (2 vols), Theodoret on the Pauline epistles (2 vols), Theodoret on the Song of Solomon, Theodore of Mopsuestia's commentary on the Twelve Prophets (Minor), and Diodore of Tarsus' commentary on Psalms 1-51 - all of which I have. Hill is probably the most prodigious translator (Greek to English) of Greek patristic literature today.

I would venture to guess (but a studied guess) that 60-70% of the extant patristic literature has never been translated into English. I don't think much of his character as a Christian, but I would very much like to see Cyril of Alexandria's NT commentaries translated.

DTK


----------



## panicbird (Aug 31, 2006)

Check out this list.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 31, 2006)

R. Scott Clark,
My bad I thought they were all dutch in that list.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the good posts everybody!!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 1, 2006)

Author: Rutherford, Samuel 
Title: Exercitationes apologeticae pro divina gratia, in quibus vindicatur doctrina orthodoxa de divinis decretis, & Dei tum aeterni decreti, tum gratiae efficacis operationis, cum hominis libertate consociatione & subordinatione amicâ: adversus Iacobum Arminium eiusque asseclas, & Iesuitas, inprimis vero Fran. Suarezium, Gabri. Vasquezium, Lodiv. Molinam, Leonard. Lessium, Pet. Fonsecam & Robertum Bellarminum. 
Editor: NA 
Publication Information: Amsterdam: Apud Henricum Laurentii Bibliopolam, 1636. 
Genre: Polemical, Apologetical, & Controversial Writings 
Extent: 470 pages 
Source Information: University of Oxford, Bodleian Library: 80 M 194(2) Th

Please translate somebody!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know anyone working on _Exercitationes_ in particular Jeff, but as I noted above, I know a fellow who's working with the larger and later work on Arminianism, which are Rutherford's lectures on Arminianism to his students. I'm not sure he's working on the whole thing and I've not had contact with him lately. Trust all goes well though. 
Samuel Rhetorfortis, _Examen Arminianismi conscriptum & discipulis dictatum ... Recensitum et editum a Matthia Netheno._ Ultrajecti, Ex Officina Antonii Smytegelt, 1668. 761 pages.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Chris. I have been very interested in Rutherford's works on Arminianism for some time now. I look forward to hearing more about this work as it becomes available.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, don't put anything on hold waiting for it. I suspect it will a few years at least. Assuming he's continuing. I know someone else working on R's De Providentia and I've known about that for years and nothing has materialized. Someone with some $ needs to pay these guys to take a Sabbatical and finish.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 1, 2006)

Why don't we just learn Latin? That'd be step in the right direction for reading most of these things, it seems to me. Everybody should know Latin, because everybody used to write in it. How about it? I plan to take Classics in College, in order to read what will never be translated during my lifetime. Greek, Hebrew, Latin, Dutch, and German are what I'd like to master.:Owen:


----------



## MW (Oct 1, 2006)

This is what William Cunningham suggested to his students, as recorded in his Theological Lectures. However, once classical Latin is mastered, a few steps still need to be scaled in order to read the reformed theological classics. Thankfully Schaff's creeds provides parallel columns for a number of reformed confessions, which helps to develop theological nomenclature. It is also handy to get a hold of Ames or Turretin in the original (both were reprinted in the 19th century). And after all that one will still probably feel insufficient for the task, and require a mentor to double-check translation.

As an aside, Rutherford's Latin is more coherent than his English.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2006)

The last section of _The Christian's Reasonable Service_, Vol. IV, an exposition of Revelation, by Wilhelmus a Brakel.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> As an aside, Rutherford's Latin is more coherent than his English.


Certainly more than his Scottish tongue would be understood today.


> Q. Quho abuse the rest of Godis day?
> A. Those that ar idle this day, qlk [which] is horses' Sabbeth [sic]; 2. those that sportis and playis, qlk is the bairnes' [child's] Sabbeth; 3. those quho banquittes and feastis, qlk is the belligodis Sabbath; 4. those that sinnes, qlk is the devils' Sabbath; 5. those quho waitis upon worldlie callings this day, qlk is the wretches' Sabbath.
> Samuel Rutherford, "The Soume of Christian Religion" in "Catechisms of the Second Reformation: With Historical Introduction and Biographical Notices"
> by Alexander F. Mitchell (London: James Nisbet & Co., 1886) 232.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I don't know anyone working on _Exercitationes_ in particular Jeff, but as I noted above, I know a fellow who's working with the larger and later work on Arminianism, which are Rutherford's lectures on Arminianism to his students. I'm not sure he's working on the whole thing and I've not had contact with him lately. Trust all goes well though.
> Samuel Rhetorfortis, _Examen Arminianismi conscriptum & discipulis dictatum ... Recensitum et editum a Matthia Netheno._ Ultrajecti, Ex Officina Antonii Smytegelt, 1668. 761 pages.



You must be speaking of An Examination of Arminianism, no?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 4, 2006)

That be the one!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> P. van Mastricht, Theoretico-Practica Theologia is to be translated by the Dutch Translation Society.
> 
> rsc



This will be a tremendous blessing. Any idea when it will be completed? Is there is a list of works-in-progress by the DRTS somewhere?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 11, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This will be a tremendous blessing. Any idea when it will be completed? Is there is a list of works-in-progress by the DRTS somewhere?



Not to my knowledge. 

rsc


----------



## yeutter (Dec 11, 2006)

*Lombard*

Are Peter Lombard's Sentences available in a good English translation? If so I do not have them.


----------

